# Thinking about buying a AR15



## JoeyWelch

Think I want a AR 15 . Its just something to keep around the house for protection and shoot off the back porch. I know absolutely nothing about them. Wondering if some of you will give me some advice. I’m kinda gun dumb.

Are they all the same caliber? If not what should I get? I was holding something called a blackout the other day.

Do I just want iron sights or some type of optics? Any suggestions on one better than the other?

Is ammo pretty easy to find? Can I order it? How expensive is it? 

Any suggestions on what I need?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Splittine

Those are scary. Just ask Barefoot.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch

Another question, How much should it cost? The one I was looking at earlier in the week was $700.


----------



## MrFish

Ammo is pretty high right now. Iron sights vs optics is a personal preference. Along with caliber. 5.56 is fun and the ammo is gonna be the cheapest route other than a .22 LR AR. You can buy the rifle complete or you can piece it together.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> Ammo is pretty high right now. Iron sights vs optics is a personal preference. Along with caliber. 5.56 is fun and the ammo is gonna be the cheapest route other than a .22 LR AR. You can buy the rifle complete or you can piece it together.


Thanks Bud.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Thousands of options out there! Too many options to go over really. If you are not in the know completely, just stick with one of the main known manufactures as a complete gun and call it good. Any and all will go bang.


----------



## Realtor

they all do the same thing, and thats, "they all go bang" you don't have to spend a bunch of money. Take a look at the PSA KS-47, shoots the AK round, I find I like it more than any of my ar's... but if your first gun, look at the S&W Sport II ar-15, or the Ruger ar 556 mpr. both are nice shooting rifles, and you'll have $$ left over for ammo...


----------



## boomshakalaka

Get a full lower from Palmetto State Armory, that’s the FFL part. Then you can get whatever upper you want from gunbroker shipped to your door - 223/5.56, 300 blackout, 6.8spc, grendal, all kinds of caliber options and price ranges. You will need bolt and charging handle some uppers may not include.


----------



## Downtime2

Don't have an AR platform. Do have a Mini-14. Same round for pew pewing. Got an M1A for the more serious shit. Both get the job done.


----------



## Boardfeet

Palmetto State Armory.
their inventory is pretty low right now due to demand.
you can build a nice one for less than $500.00
here is one of mine. Less than $500.00


----------



## JoeyWelch

Boardfeet said:


> Palmetto State Armory.
> their inventory is pretty low right now due to demand.
> you can build a nice one for less than $500.00
> here is one of mine. Less than $500.00
> View attachment 1069330


What sights are those?


----------



## wld1985

I’m in the same boat, I’ve been wanting to get one. But have no idea on which one. G/f just took her concealed class and bought a guy, (we had someone walk in the house over the holiday) it freaked her out enough


----------



## Boat-Dude

Joey I would look at the magpul popup metal iron sights unless one of you guys has a better option. I like the Eotech red dot.


----------



## MrFish

The front sight is just the standard A2. If just shooting iron sights, no real reason to get flip ups.


----------



## kmerr80

Dont go spending all your winnings from the stock market now!


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> The front sight is just the standard A2. If just shooting iron sights, no real reason to get flip ups.


True. I should have stated with no A2 and red dot.


----------



## murfpcola

My brother recently got a Sig Sauer Romeo 5 red dot sight. I think it was about $125. It has the “shake awake” feature that I really like. When you grab the gun in a hurry in the dark the sight automatically turns on. I also agree with a S&W M&P Sport II for a good all around entry level gun. Palmetto State Armory also has many options but you may get overwhelmed unless you have a buddy who can explain the differences and why you may want one over another.


----------



## CurDog

JoeyWelch said:


> Think I want a AR 15.


DON'T DO IT. If you do, you'll be hooked for life. Next thing you know, you'll be buying all types of "extra" parts, scopes and stocks, not to mention the multiple caliber uppers, as well as all sorts of reloading equipment for each caliber. I mean you can only lie so much to your "better half" as to Why you need this and that. 
Save your Bank Account and your Marriage, you'll be money ahead. 
But if you Actually wear the pants in your household, Go for it. Just remember, there's No turning Back. 
g/l


----------



## delta dooler

Dont overlook an AK! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer

I agree with CurDog except Lisa will love it too. Most women prefer the AR from what I have read. It is easy, comfortable and fun.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jason

ARs come in different calibers and you can get one as cheap as 4 Bill's or the sky is the limit. Just fer a protection/plinker weapon, simple 223/556 caliber. Cheap easy to get ammo, and pretty much dummy proof as long as you keep it oiled up.


----------



## Boardfeet

JoeyWelch said:


> What sights are those?


the rear sight is a Burris Fastfire III, on a riser.


----------



## murfpcola

The term “black rifle disease” exists for a reason.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I don’t know enough to build one. I think I just want to buy The complete gun.


----------



## Realtor

ARMSLIST - For Sale: Aero precision rifle new never fired with 2 magazines







www.armslist.com


----------



## murfpcola

In case you don’t know, there are laws concerning buying across state lines. I believe that you, as an AL resident, would have to meet a FL resident at a licensed dealer to do the transfer. I would hate for you to get in trouble for something you were not aware of


----------



## JoeyWelch

Thanks murf.


----------



## Catchemall

ARs are a great weapon Joey, get 2 or 3. They're not only simple, dependable and great fun, but obviously a very effective self defense tool. For my first couple of ARs, I'd definitely stick with 5.56, which will handle .223 just as well and those are probably the two most common rounds worldwide. Recoil with those is also very low. For home defense, an 18" barrel is what I chose. It's short enough to be maneuverable in close quarters but still effective out past a couple of hundred yards. I've got a Vortex red dot and a flashlight on my home defense gun. I also hunt predators and hogs with a long barreled variable scoped AR and it's a ton of fun too. Palmetto State has some great deals on their guns from time to time, which are very good rifles for the $ but the variety is endless. I'd start with a basic gun with an MLOK hand guard, which makes it super easy to add lights, fore grips, handstops or whatever other accessories you need. You can get by with flip up sights, but the red dot is a game changer, especially with older eyes or low light. You'll need several extra mags too.


----------



## Realtor

sorry, didnt realize you were from the other side of the river....


----------



## lettheairout

Just message john b. Hes the man when it comes to those platform guns and tax stamps and the other cool stuff 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

wld1985 said:


> I’m in the same boat, I’ve been wanting to get one. But have no idea on which one. G/f just took her concealed class and bought a guy, (we had someone walk in the house over the holiday) it freaked her out enough


Damn she bout her own security guy. Cant hide money. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

If you don't get the chainsaw bayonet, then you're a democrat.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1069348
> 
> 
> If you don't get the chainsaw bayonet, then you're a democrat.


Thats What Im Talking Bout!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude

That is something John B would have.


----------



## wld1985

lettheairout said:


> Damn she bout her own security guy. Cant hide money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


hahaha, damn autocorrect. Yea we had an incident a guy basically walked in our house afew weeks ago. She was on the back porch, I had just left the house


----------



## lettheairout

wld1985 said:


> hahaha, damn autocorrect. Yea we had an incident a guy basically walked in our house afew weeks ago. She was on the back porch, I had just left the house


Well dang. Was he looking for something? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sequoiha

Realtor said:


> they all do the same thing, and thats, "they all go bang" you don't have to spend a bunch of money. Take a look at the PSA KS-47, shoots the AK round, I find I like it more than any of my ar's... but if your first gun, look at the S&W Sport II ar-15, or the Ruger ar 556 mpr. both are nice shooting rifles, and you'll have $$ left over for ammo...


I just got this one S&W Sport , love it. My first one as well.


----------



## Realtor

I got my Sport II a couple years ago, so cheap, I got 2, one has never been out of the box.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Joey, you know once Lisa shoots it she is gonna want one.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Boat-Dude said:


> Joey, you know once Lisa shoots it she is gonna want one.


It’s actually for her. But she might let me shoot it one day.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Wurd.


----------



## Catchemall

My wife and daughter love shooting em. Especially the one with that red dot thingy.


----------



## John B.

If you're gonna shoot a few hundred rounds a year and let it collect dust, buy something like palmetto state/Anderson...

If you're going to trust your life to it, please don't buy cheap shit. Spend the money and get a quality built factory rifle.

**prepare for the "MuH pSa Is JuSt As GuHd" comments.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985

lettheairout said:


> Well dang. Was he looking for something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Supposedly his daughters house, but he walked in my neighbors house for a good 20 secs. Yea we found the guy


----------



## welldoya

A friend of mine is going thru the same thing. I suggested the Smith and Wesson Sport to him and he can’t find one anywhere. All sold out.
You could buy them as cheap as $499 a few months ago, then the panic set in and most places were asking around $700 before they sold out.


----------



## Realtor

welldoya said:


> A friend of mine is going thru the same thing. I suggested the Smith and Wesson Sport to him and he can’t find one anywhere. All sold out.
> You could buy them as cheap as $499 a few months ago, then the panic set in and most places were asking around $700 before they sold out.


supply and demand.... I got picked up some things along the way as I came across them. sooner or later folks, sooner or later, they (along with many other things) will become a thing of the past...... the chipping away of rights continues. But, if they disband and de-fund the Police, well, who's gonna enforce anything??? either way, I'm so friggin glad I have what I have... I have plenty of ball bearings/extra rubber bands for my slingshot(s). 
If Trump somehow does not get re elected, our country won't recover from the following 4 years. Please don't think this is in the bag, don't be complacent.


----------



## MrFish

Trump did more to take away from the Second Amendment in 2 years than Obama did in 8.


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> Trump did more to take away from the Second Amendment in 2 years than Obama did in 8.


?


----------



## Realtor

MrFish said:


> Trump did more to take away from the Second Amendment in 2 years than Obama did in 8.


chop up that bump stock did ya?


----------



## MrFish

You can Fudd that away if you want, but the fact remains that he overreached.


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> You can Fudd that away if you want, but the fact remains that he overreached.



So that is what you are talking about is bump stocks?


----------



## Realtor

strike a nerve? relax, damn


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> You can Fudd that away if you want, but the fact remains that he overreached.


Truth


----------



## Catchemall

This guy's got some good torture tests on rifles and optics.


----------



## DLo

When you do buy one, you'll be tempted to buy the cheapest ammo you can find, steel loads are going to be loaded lighter than brass and may not cycle, and whatever you do stay away from lacquer coated rounds, no better way to gum up an action. Make sure you buy a rifle marked for .223 and 5.56mm, this will give you more options for buying rounds. And, look at the barrel twist, there will be an optimum bullet weight for the twist you choose ie. tighter twist, lighter rounds, looser twist, heavier rounds.


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> You can Fudd that away if you want, but the fact remains that he overreached.


Preach. I have no use for a bump stock... but I also have no use for a 1911, and if they were banned at the stroke of a pen I'd be just as pisses... I wonder if the fudds would still be drooling on Trump's boot then?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet

I have that lower from PSA that is in the video.
I bought it for $139.95
Daily deal.
I have not paired it with an upper as of yet. 
Their stock on Barreled uppers with CH and BCG is very limited at this time.


----------



## Catchemall

Speaking of bullets, some cheaper brands use a bimetal bullet which has a thin copper coating over a steel jacket which causes faster than normal barrel wear. 
Until these last two "crises", I was buying Federal 55 grain FMJ ammo for under $300/1,0000 shipped. Now it's well over $400 anywhere I've seen it. I hand load my self defense rounds with Nosler Varmageddon bullets which do tremendous tissue damage without over-penetration. FMJ bullets may only leave a .22 caliber exit wound and shoot through several walls, something to consider in your home defense ammo.


----------



## John B.

PSA "jUsT aS gUhD" gas block after 200 rounds...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

John B. said:


> Preach. I have no use for a bump stock...* but I also have no use for a 1911, and if they were banned at the stroke of a pen I'd be just as pisses*... I wonder if the fudds would still be drooling on Trump's boot then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


We both know Trump would never do that.


----------



## John B.

Boat-Dude said:


> We both know Trump would never do that.


Yeah thousands of people also thought he would get constitutional carry passed at the federal level .... there's a sucker born every day 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

John B. said:


> Yeah thousands of people also thought he would get constitutional carry passed at the federal level .... there's a sucker born every day
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I never held my breath on that but congress would never allow it.


----------



## lettheairout

Alot of folks think he gonna get reelected so easy and all will be well again. I dont see the dems allowing him to win again. Gonna be tough. If he gets beat we will lose a bunch of things quick, that's my belief. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall

Nothing's going to be easy from now on. If you give an inch, you'll blink and the Constitution will be null and void. Joey's on the right track. If I was President, Governor or dog catcher, I'd recommend that every law-abiding, freedom loving citizen arm up for what is ahead.


----------



## MrFish

Y'all worried about a democrat getting elected and violating the Constitution, while ignoring the fact that Trump has been burning it right in front of you.


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> Y'all worried about a democrat getting elected and violating the Constitution, while ignoring the fact that Trump has been burning it right in front of you.


lol, yeah we should have voted Romney instead. Go ahead and tell us what has Trump shredded in regards to the Constitution?


----------



## MrFish

He violated the protestors' First Amendment rights for his photo op. Attacking Twitter, because they fact checked him is also a violation. Bump stock ban was bullshit and a violation of the Second Amendment. 

You can come up with excuses and give him a pass. Doesn't change the fact that the man has never read the Constitution or the Bill of Rights and he thinks he's a king.


----------



## DLo

Speaking ill of Twitter is unconstitutional?


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> He violated the protestors' First Amendment rights for his photo op. Attacking Twitter, because they fact checked him is also a violation. Bump stock ban was bullshit and a violation of the Second Amendment.
> 
> You can come up with excuses and give him a pass. Doesn't change the fact that the man has never read the Constitution or the Bill of Rights and he thinks he's a king.



Ok

Violating protesters rights
Attacking Twitter.
Banning bump stocks.

What else?


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> Ok
> 
> Violating protesters rights
> Attacking Twitter.
> Banning bump stocks.
> 
> What else?


You need more? Vote for the life long liberal from New York. Whatever.


----------



## MrFish

DLo said:


> Speaking ill of Twitter is unconstitutional?


No, retaliating against Twitter with his executive order is.


----------



## Catchemall

MrFish said:


> Y'all worried about a democrat getting elected and violating the Constitution, while ignoring the fact that Trump has been burning it right in front of you.


Burning? No. Nibbling? Certainly. So which pro-Constitution democrat (or republican) should we vote for?


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> You need more? Vote for the life long liberal from New York. Whatever.



Ohh come on now I am just asking, I just wanted to hear from someone that is not a Trump supporter, what they think he has done wrong instead of just "orange man bad". That is it, I am not here to attack you at all.


----------



## John B.

Catchemall said:


> Burning? No. Nibbling? Certainly. So which pro-Constitution democrat (or republican) should we vote for?


That's a trick question... there's no such thing as a pro constitution Democrat or Republican. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer

If that is the worst of it, I am good. In the large picture, both republican and democrat presidents have done far worse things in my opinion. Both Bush's were asshats and don't get me started on the left side. As presidents go, I am pretty damn pleased with what he has and has not done. Big Picture here, anyone can pick the flyshit out of the pepper. You can always find an exception to a rule.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> Ohh come on now I am just asking, I just wanted to hear from someone that is not a Trump supporter, what they think he has done wrong instead of just "orange man bad". That is it, I am not here to attack you at all.


I voted for him. Might have again, but he thinks too highly of himself. He really thinks he's above the rules and IMO he's a danger. 

As far as who I'm voting for that is pro-Constitution, Jo Jorgensen.


----------



## Boat-Dude

As far at social media witch I can't stand, they need to lose their "platform status" and become a "publisher" like they are acting, with that said social media can choose who they want on their company because they are a independent business and they have that right. But we are just a platform is total BS.



MrFish said:


> I voted for him. Might have again, but he thinks too highly of himself. He really thinks he's above the rules and IMO he's a danger.
> 
> As far as who I'm voting for that is pro-Constitution, Jo Jorgensen.
> snip


Ok but I respectfully disagree. I believe Trump is a pragmatist not an ideologue. I truly believe he has the countries best interest at heart. Everyone hates him except his voters (k-street, establishment republicans, never trumpers, liberals, leftest, deep staters, all hate him) I am totally ok with that.

That lady Jo Jorgensen I agree with her statement but we both know it will never happen, Hell the republicans didn't even want to give Trump money for the wall. Trump is going up against the DC machine, I have said this for years DC is a 2 headed snake one with a blue head and one with a red head, tax payers end up in the snakes gut one way or another.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Y’all do whatever you want. I’m still getting a AR..


----------



## John B.

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all do whatever you want. I’m still getting a AR..


Get 2. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all do whatever you want. I’m still getting a AR..



Sorry I hijacked.


----------



## MrFish

JoeyWelch said:


> Y’all do whatever you want. I’m still getting a AR..


You need two.


----------



## JoeyWelch

No worries Bud. I’m enjoying reading other people’s thoughts who aren’t raging liberals. I can relate and understand some of them. 
Not the typical Orange Man Bad discussion.


Boat-Dude said:


> Sorry I hijacked.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> You need two.


How bout one and a shotgun. I can’t shoot worth a shit anyhow.


----------



## LY-zer

I always take rain gear fishing, just in case. Cover your bases.


----------



## Boat-Dude

I envy John B's stuff, he has some works of art.


----------



## John B.

Boat-Dude said:


> I envy John B's stuff, he has some works of art.


I abuse my stuff... I have a DD that I haven't cleaned with 4k+ rounds through it... mostly suppressed. I have yet to have a failure. That PSA gas block a few posts up was after 6 mags of suppressed full auto fire... THAT is why I don't buy cheap shit. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

JoeyWelch said:


> How bout one and a shotgun. I can’t shoot worth a shit anyhow.


That's why you're buying a fully semi automatic AR with a 30 round clip. Make sure you get the "Ghost Gun" feature. Cool as hell, nobody can see the gun.


----------



## Catchemall

JoeyWelch said:


> How bout one and a shotgun. I can’t shoot worth a shit anyhow.


Definitely! For close, quick shooting (not aiming), a shotgun is without peer. I've got mine loaded with 3" copper plated #6s for the first couple of shots, buckshot thereafter. I've seen what close range 6s do to a hog's head so don't tell me it ain't enough.


----------



## John B.

Catchemall said:


> Definitely! For close, quick shooting (not aiming), a shotgun is without peer. I've got mine loaded with 3" copper plated #6s for the first couple of shots, buckshot thereafter. I've seen what close range 6s do to a hog's head so don't tell me it ain't enough.


You still gotta aim a shotgun my man. The spread isn't 3ft unless you're shooting down a 50 yard hallway...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast

Hope you don't have family members in that house and a little more than two sheets of 1/2" drywall!


----------



## Catchemall

John B. said:


> You still gotta aim a shotgun my man. The spread isn't 3ft unless you're shooting down a 50 yard hallway...Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


At close range I point and shoot a shotgun, just like shooting dove, snipe, ducks, quail, running deer and hogs, squirrels... dolphins..... Just kiddin'!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Where do y’all order ammo from?


----------



## murfpcola

Don’t buy 2 ARs, they are like rabbits. I bought my first one in 1999 and figured that was it. A friend and fellow pff’r said I need one with a scope so in 2016 I bought another. Now I own more than I will admit on a public forum. 

JohnB, what failed on that gas block? The block, tube, pin, assembler, all of the above?


----------



## Yellow River Cat

SG Ammo has been my favorite because they’re up front about shipping costs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

murfpcola said:


> Don’t buy 2 ARs, they are like rabbits. I bought my first one in 1999 and figured that was it. A friend and fellow pff’r said I need one with a scope so in 2016 I bought another. Now I own more than I will admit on a public forum.
> 
> JohnB, what failed on that gas block? The block, tube, pin, assembler, all of the above?


The actual gas block, that is a hole blown straight through the side. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Yellow River Cat said:


> SG Ammo has been my favorite because they’re up front about shipping costs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2 SGammo is my go to. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

JoeyWelch said:


> Where do y’all order ammo from?


Bounce around according to who has the best prices. Nobody lately. All higher than giraffe pussy.


----------



## Shark Sugar

You're located in Crestview, right? Go into AA Tactical and look around. Handle a few and see what you like best, they will steer you in the right direction based on what you are looking to do/spend.


----------



## MrFish

He's nowhere near Crestview


----------



## Shark Sugar

Whoops my mistake. Splittine is maybe who I was thinking of that posts from Crestview.


----------



## Realtor

sgammo and or bulk ammo.com their about the same, time ti time, ones better than the other.


----------



## MaxP

John B. said:


> PSA "jUsT aS gUhD" gas block after 200 rounds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Do you think that failure was a result of the metallurgy or would you say that rifle was operating with too high a pressure from the factory? I realize it should not fail. How much of an increase in pressure does a suppressor cause?


----------



## kmerr80

JoeyWelch said:


> How bout one and a shotgun. I can’t shoot worth a shit anyhow.


Thats where you need a benelli M4. I like mine.


----------



## welldoya

My friend that I mentioned in an earlier post just found the S&W Sport in stock at Grabagun, got some ammo at Mid South Shooters Supply and Pmags at PSA.


----------



## 192

Joey, are you going to buy a rifle or what? Quit being a nancy and get it done. Almost a fighterpilot boat thread now.


----------



## JoeyWelch

grouper22 said:


> Joey, are you going to buy a rifle or what? Quit being a nancy and get it done. Almost a fighterpilot boat thread now.


Tried yesterday but they were sold out. Got to find one.


----------



## welldoya

Better jump quick.








Smith and Wesson M&P-15 Sport II 5.56 / .223 Rem 16" Barrel 30-Rounds


The Smith & Wesson M&P-15 Sport II delivers everything you're looking for from a modern sporting rifle. This is the quintessential modern rifle for beginners and veterans alike. Since it is made by Smith and Wesson, you know it is rugged and dependable. It features a 16-inch barrel, an A2 Front...




grabagun.com


----------



## Realtor

do it already so everyone can tell you what ammo to buy...


----------



## JoeyWelch

Damn stock market just got my AR. Maybe next week. Lol


----------



## Boat-Dude

WHen you get it MrFish has a bump stock for ya.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> WHen you get it MrFish has a bump stock for ya.


I've already texted him my suggestions. I'm stocking up on fruit.


----------



## MrFish

Boat-Dude said:


> WHen you get it MrFish has a bump stock for ya.


I don't care for a bump stock. Waste of ammo, but if you want one you should be able to have one. Not have it banned on a whim. Especially, when it changes nothing on or in the firing mechanism. One trigger pull, fires one shot.


----------



## John B.

MaxP said:


> Do you think that failure was a result of the metallurgy or would you say that rifle was operating with too high a pressure from the factory? I realize it should not fail. How much of an increase in pressure does a suppressor cause?


If I remember right it was a Dead Air Sandman L, a 30 caliber suppressor we were using. Back pressure would have been somewhat increased but not much. I have video of the failure, but can't seem to get it to load. You can here the cyclic rate of the rifle start to slow, then a pop when the gas block blows. I'd chalk it up to cheap materials. Since then, we installed a geissele bombproof gas block and have ran a few thousand rounds on the same upper with no problems. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING

I'm looking into purchasing my first AR as well. I haven't been down here in the gun section for awhile now ,and was about to start the same thread as Joey. I'm looking for a good rifle somewhere in the $600-$800 range. If anyone has any more suggestions on which one to get or knows of a gun shop that isn't wiped out.....I would appreciate the info. Also if you were to recommend any makes or models to steer clear of that would be awesome too. I'm hoping that for the money that I'm willing to spend that I can get a pretty decent rifle. I'm at work now and didn't get to read this thread as closely as I would like , I plan on rereading it when I get home. I'm sure that I'm going to get a lot more info out of this thread when I do , but if there's anything that you would add please do so. Thank you.


----------



## KjonesB

Did you end up buying an AR?


----------



## MaxP

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338567980557471751
AK


----------



## JoeyWelch

KjonesB said:


> Did you end up buying an AR?


No Sir.


----------



## Realtor

they're BIG money these days....


----------



## Boardfeet

Here ya go.



https://palmettostatearmory.com/ar-15/ar15-guns/rifles.html


----------



## Boardfeet

AR-15 Rifles | AR-10 | AK47


Find the best deals on AR-15 Rifles | AR-10 | AK47 online and enjoy our Shoot Now Pay Later financing.




grabagun.com





A few more for ya..


----------



## MrFish

Here is a PSA barrel. Look at that shoulder on that bitch.


----------



## Straight Shot

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1074675
> 
> 
> Here is a PSA barrel. Look at that shoulder on that bitch.


But aren’t they “JuSt aS GoOd” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

Straight Shot said:


> But aren’t they “JuSt aS GoOd”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't want to think how much I have sunk into this one. New trigger, since the PSA one was about 12 lbs. The barrel will be turned, since it's distorting the shims. The BCG is stock. Other than that, I've replaced just about everything else. No wait, the gas block is PSA.


----------



## Boardfeet

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1074675
> 
> 
> I know a lot about shotguns, however I know very little about these AR's.
> Is this barrel shoulder a bad thing??
> I have a PSA, the trigger is heavy but I had a gunsmith do some adjustments. He made it a lot better.
> He is a master.
> 
> Here is a PSA barrel. Look at that shoulder on that bitch.


----------



## MrFish

The shoulder is distorting my shims which I need to time my ASR brake. The trigger wasn't even worth messing with. Put a CMC 3.5 lb and it's great. The barrel can be turned easily enough, but I'll have a bunch of money in this thing all said and done. It's what I do though. I have about $1,700 in my Ruger American Predator right now, not including buying the rifle.


----------



## MrFish

I should just buy once, cry once. Alas....


----------



## Straight Shot

MrFish said:


> I should just buy once, cry once. Alas....


It’s my mantra when doing these types of things, but I do miss the tinkering and tweaking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

MrFish said:


> I should just buy once, cry once. Alas....


Duh. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> Duh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I should, but probably won't.


----------

